# Metal Tags For Threading On Lathe



## Martin W (Apr 30, 2016)

The metal tag on my Martin DLZ502 is basically unreadable. They couldn't have put it in a worse spot. 60 years of grime and tools laying on it. 
Is the a way to kind of restore it so it's at least able to be read? I've tried cleaning it with degreaser. It helps a bit when you wipe oil or something wet. 
Any ideas? Or does someone have the same lathe that you could take a photo and send to me?
Thanks
Martin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 30, 2016)

If all else fails here is the manual.
https://store.lathes.co.uk/print/mm282


----------



## Groundhog (Apr 30, 2016)

I can make a new one. See my web site www.mpemblems.com

Forgive the web site - I make emblems not web sites!


----------



## Martin W (May 1, 2016)

Yes I was going to order the manual. Groundhog you do outstanding work and your website is great.
Thanks
Martin


----------



## Billh50 (May 1, 2016)

Unfortunately the manual I have in pdf for that lathe is not in English.


----------



## Martin W (May 1, 2016)

Hi Bill
Would your manual have a page with the threading chart?
Thanks
Martin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wildo (May 2, 2016)

Is the tag etched brass? I'm in the process of restoring the threading nameplate for my SB 9A. I don't plan on posting pictures until probably next weekend, but I can give you a rundown of the process I'm using:


Clean the part in industrial degreaser (ok for brass, *not ok* for aluminum parts)
Wire brush with brass brush
Use liquid mask found in art supply stores to mask off areas I don't want painted
Spray your color coat
Remove liquid mask, mask fresh painted areas, spray another color if desired (multi color plate, obviously)
At this point I plan on baking the part in a low temp oven for a while to make the enamel ultra hard
Use fine grit sandpaper on granite plate and sand surface of part to expose raised brass letters.

This is not the brand of liquid mask that I'm using, but it's the same basic stuff. I did find that some require mask removal with a pencil eraser while others can be removed with only your finger. I opted for the finger removable stuff.
http://www.michaels.com/winsor-newton-water-colour-medium-art-masking-fluid/D004134S.html


_____
On the odd chance you don't see the point in the above process, this is the end result I'm going for:


----------



## Martin W (May 2, 2016)

Nice job Wildo, on your lathe, look better than new.
Thanks for your help
Martin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wildo (May 2, 2016)

Martin W said:


> Nice job Wildo, on your lathe, look better than new.
> Thanks for your help
> Martin



Thank you, but just to be clear- that picture is not my lathe; it's a lathe I'm drawing a ton of inspiration from! You can see more pics of this spectacular lathe here. I am personally going for "at least as good as new, hopefully a bit better" though on my own lathe. You can see that here if you like.


----------



## Groundhog (May 2, 2016)

Martin,
I followed the link to the pictures of your project. You are doing an amazing job. The before and after shots really show how much work you are putting into that lathe.

Keep the reports and pictures coming!


----------



## USNFC (May 2, 2016)

If it is just black on aluminum, you could get them laser etched by a local print shop.  That is what I had to do with my standard modern spindle rpm plate.  I picked up a small sheet of aluminum at my local tractor supply.


----------



## wildo (May 3, 2016)

Ok- I changed my mind. Here's a sneak peak. I'm posting because after working on this tonight, I have some lessons learned to share.

1) I was wrong about sanding on a hard flat surface like the granite block. For one, the nameplate is probably not flat, unless it's new. And for two, you can't tell how aggressive you're getting and might sand too far. I did this in a couple areas. I think I'll be able to fix it, but it certainly won't look as good as it could have.
2) The liquid mask works exceptionally well.
3) 1000 grit might be a bit too course, actually. Next time I'll try 1500 grit.
4) Use a small strip of paper on your finger rather than pushing the nameplate against a flat surface. I found I had far more control this way.
5) Don't be afraid to use an exacto blade on stubborn areas- going to town with the sandpaper will inevitably take off paint that you didn't want off.

That's it for now... I have some touchup to do, and then onto the black areas...


----------



## Billh50 (May 3, 2016)

Martin,
unfortunately the manual does not have any clear pics. here is the manual I have.


----------



## Billh50 (May 3, 2016)

There is a pic of a threading plate. I blew it up and it looks ok but is not in english so I have no idea if this is it.


----------



## Martin W (May 4, 2016)

That is the exact tag. Thanks a lot. I really appreciate it.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Billh50 (May 4, 2016)

Your welcome,
I try to help when I can. That pic is in the pdf manual I posted.


----------



## astjp2 (May 6, 2016)

Is that label embossed from the back? or was the panel acid etched?  Tim



wildo said:


> Ok- I changed my mind. Here's a sneak peak. I'm posting because after working on this tonight, I have some lessons learned to share.
> 
> 1) I was wrong about sanding on a hard flat surface like the granite block. For one, the nameplate is probably not flat, unless it's new. And for two, you can't tell how aggressive you're getting and might sand too far. I did this in a couple areas. I think I'll be able to fix it, but it certainly won't look as good as it could have.
> 2) The liquid mask works exceptionally well.
> ...


----------



## wildo (May 6, 2016)

astjp2 said:


> Is that label embossed from the back? or was the panel acid etched?  Tim



I'm not sure what process was used to create it. The back of the label is smooth. The letters/lines on the front are raised off of the background. I guess that would be acid etched?


----------



## Martin W (May 14, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> Martin,
> unfortunately the manual does not have any clear pics. here is the manual I have.


I never saw that you posted the manual until today. Thank you very very much. My son speaks and reads French so understanding will not be a problem.
Martin W


----------



## Billh50 (May 14, 2016)

always try to help when I can


----------



## Martin W (May 15, 2016)

Hi Bill,
Do you have a Martin Lathe also?
Martin W


----------



## Billh50 (May 15, 2016)

No I don't. I just saw your original post and hunted down the manual online for you.


----------

